# web easy pro 7



## rexahauck (Oct 1, 2007)

I built a site with Web Easy 7 which looks fine when I preview it. WHen I publish it to go daddy - the site is blank - a white page - no error message or any hint as to what is wrong.

My only clue is that the WebEasy publishing asst. tells me that the web document is older than the web package (neither of these two terms are defined in the user help) and don't I want to rebuild the site....I figured since it looked fine in the previews what did it matter?

Neither WebEasy or Godaddy has any answers. Help please.

Rex


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

rexahauck said:


> My only clue is that the WebEasy publishing asst. tells me that the web document is older than the web package
> 
> Rex


What it is possibly saying is that the page you are trying to upload is OLDER than the page already on the server (maybe!)

However, I suggest that you delete the page on the server and then try to upload your newly designed one.

Also, to help in trying to sort out the problem, post the web address. Even a 'white blank page' may have some code that can be a pointer to things.

Also make sure that the page you are uploading is called one of the following (first two names are prefered)
index.htm
index.html
home.htm
home.html.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

try using an ftp client to upload. I've never had much luck with embedded publishers.


----------

